# All Slavic Languages: Venus



## DarkChild

In most European languages Venus is Venus or something similar. In Eastern and Southern Slavic though it is Venera. How did that become? I know in Italian it's Venere, but I wonder if there's a direct link and how it became Venera in the Slavic languages.


----------



## ahvalj

_Venus_ is the Nominative, _Veneris_ — the Genitive. In the East Slavic tradition, the Latin and Greek words with unequal stems in the Nominative and oblique cases are usually borrowed with the latter, longer one, e. g. Nom. _Atlantis_, Gen. _Atlantidos_, Dat. _Atlantidi_, Acc. _Atlantida_ is borrowed as _Атлантида/Atlantida_. The final -_a_ was added to make it declinable.


----------



## bibax

Polish: *Wenus (Wenera) - o Wenerze*;

In Czech / Slovak, Venus is an exception: *Venuše* / *Venuša* (declined like Nataša);
... regularly it would have be: _Venus (Venera) - o Veneře_;

For other Graeco-Latin names, there are often two possibilities in the nominative singular:

Atlantis (Atlantida) - o Atlantidě;
Artemis (Artemida) - o Artemidě;
Najás (Najáda) - o Najádě;
Atlas (Atlant) - o Atlantovi;
Pallas (fem.) - o Palladě;
Pallas (masc.) - o Palladovi;
Paris - o Paridovi, Paridův soud;
Mars - o Martovi;
etc.

Russian: Атлас or Атлант - об Атланте; but Парис - о Парисе;


----------



## Linguoman

bibax said:


> Russian: Атлас or Атлант - об Атланте; but Парис - о Парисе;



A correction:
*а*тлас (first "а" stressed means "atlas"), атл*а*с (second "а" stressed means "satin") - об атласе
атлант is a mythical man from Атлантида

If you mean the mythical land, it is only Атлантида - об Атлантиде

Correction 2.

Париж - о Париже

I do not know exactly why, but we spell and pronounce the name of the French capital with the final "zh". It is the only possible common traditional name of that city in Russian.


----------



## bibax

I meant Парис, the son of Priam (суд Париса). We say Paris, soud Pari*d*a/Pari*d*ův with d.

The French capital is Paříž in Czech.


----------



## Linguoman

bibax said:


> I meant Парис, the son of Priam (суд Париса). We say Paris, soud Pari*d*a/Pari*d*ův with d.
> 
> The French capital is Paříž in Czech.



Sorry, so I misunderstood that, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## ilocas2

Just for record, in Czech a sex toy for women is named after Venus - Venušiny kuličky (= Venus' small spheres)

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venušiny_kuličky


----------



## franknagy

How is the element palladium named?


----------



## ahvalj

_"It was named by Wollaston in 1802 after the asteroid Pallas, which had been discovered two months earlier"._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palladium#History


----------



## DarkChild

ahvalj said:


> _"It was named by Wollaston in 1802 after the asteroid Pallas, which had been discovered two months earlier"._
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palladium#History



I think he's asking how it's called in the various Slavic languages.


----------



## ahvalj

It is even easier: open a Wikipedia page about palladium and check its versions in any Slavic language.


----------

